# Can't delete browser history



## Kycha (Aug 7, 2011)

I've have tried numerous times to delete the browser history and it just doesn't go away.  I cleared Cache and History and next time I open up the web browser all that old stuff is still there.  I've even tried a hard reset and that didn't fix it.  I had read on the kindle support page that I need to delete the browser data file.  But I have no idea how to do that.  Please help!  This is driving me batty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Kycha!

Are going to the Web tab from the home page, tapping on the Menu button on the bottom toolbar, selecting Settings and "Clear cache" and "Clear history?" ( it sounds like you are)

Note that will only clear web pages, not your archive of amazon purchases and most recently used apps.

Is it the web pages that are still showing after clearing the history and before you use the web again?

Betsy


----------



## Kycha (Aug 7, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome to KindleBoards, Kycha!
> 
> Are going to the Web tab from the home page, tapping on the Menu button on the bottom toolbar, selecting Settings and "Clear cache" and "Clear history?" ( it sounds like you are)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! Yesterday, I cleared cache, cookies and history and then shut off the kindle. When I got back on and opened a web page, all the web pages and my browser history, that I thought I cleared showed up again. I tried again, and still have the same results.

When I did a google search, I found a bunch of threads on the kindle support forum with the same problem. Kindle support suggested a reset, which I did, and it didn't work. Then someone else suggested I delete the browser data file, that it had worked for him. I just don't know how to do that. I was hoping someone here would know. Any suggestions?


----------

